# Is persimmon wood ok to build furniture with?



## PhillipRCW (Dec 9, 2014)

I've never worked with or even seen persimmon wood, but I am apparently getting about a truck and half worth of it in the next week or two. Does it make good furniture, turnings, or just small items? I would love to hear feedback from others who have worked with it.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Persimmon is a tough wood and very expensive. The wood on some golf sticks are made from it. Many older airplane propellers were also made with it. The grain of the wood is like a woven rope; they are intertwined. You can make furniture with it. But I would see if I could sell most of it and purchase a different wood with it.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Very dense….that's why it is sometimes used in golf clubs (I thought it was the head, but I'm not a golfer). Heavy as well, and harder than hickory on the Janka scale.


----------



## PhillipRCW (Dec 9, 2014)

I'll see what it looks like and might take the advice of selling it. I'd love to do something with it, but my equipment may not be up to par for it just quite yet.


----------



## ppworkshop (Jul 20, 2015)

I have built some things with Persimmon and had good luck with it. It is beautiful wood. It does tend to split, cup, twist, etc. when you air dry it. If it isn't kiln dried, you may want to use some wood stabilizer (pentacryl is what I have used before) to keep it useable. It would be good for mallets, band saw boxes, and other things in that size range. Here is a link to a video of a woodblock I made with persimmon. Good luck.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

I saw and kiln dry it. Tough to dry, but once dry, it is stable. Beautiful wood. In the Ebony family, sometimes called American Ebony.


----------

